# Absicherung Frequenzumrichter wie?



## mertens2 (4 November 2006)

Wie sichert Ihr Frequenzumrichter ab? 

Weiss jemand eine "zeitgemässe" Absicherung von FU's. Ganz richtig wär ja glaub ich gR-Sicherungen. Aber da beschweren sich wieder die faulen Kunden, wenn sie Schraubsicherungen wechseln (und bevorraten) müssen:roll:. Und teuer ist das Halbleiterzeuch auch noch. (Oder gibt es was preiswerteres als Siemens?) 
Nimmt man Motorschutzschalter beschweren sich die pingeligen Kunden, dass der Halbleiterschutz nicht gewährleistet ist:roll:. (Einen Ausfall hatten wir allerdings noch nicht, jedenfalls noch keinen,  der eindeutig auf zu träges Abschalten im Kurzschlussfall zurückzuführen ist)

Wie macht Ihr das. Kennt ihr Schaltgeräte die dem Ausschaltverhalten von gR nahekommen?


----------



## edison (4 November 2006)

Wir haben für die Elektronischen Lastrelais einer Heizungssteuerung mal Z Automaten eingesetzt - totaler m
Murks, sind wieder zu Schraubsicherungen zurückgekehrt.

FUs immer mit Motorschutzschalter, wie Du schon schreibst - kein Ausfall war bisher auf das Auslöseverhalten zurückzuführen


----------



## godi (4 November 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe erst vorgestern bei Möller nachgefragt ob man für FU's auch MS einsetzen kann. Die habe gemeint das es kein Problem ist und sie es selber auch machen.

godi


----------



## Maxl (4 November 2006)

Bei uns werden für die FU-Absicherung generell MSS eingebaut. Dies kommt einerseits davon, dass sie von den meisten Herstellern und Kunden sowieso dafür zugelassen sind, andererseits ist es natürlich auch für den Schaltschrankbau eine feine Sache, da wir sowieso generell das Rittal-PLS System verbauen, und auf den Geräteadapern immer schön die MSS-Schuütz-Kombination aufgebaut werden kann.

Die Dimensionierung hängt von den Vorschriften der Hersteller ab. Derzeit werden die MSS meist nach Umrichternennleistung dimensioniert. SEW z.B. schreibt aber generell keine niedrigeren Vorsicherungen als 16A vor, sodass teilweise auch für alle kleinen Umrichter bis 4kW generell nicht einstellbare 16A-MSS verbaut werden - das bringt dann vernünftige Einkaufspreise.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## mertens2 (5 November 2006)

Maxl schrieb:


> ....generell nicht einstellbare 16A-MSS verbaut werden - das bringt dann vernünftige Einkaufspreise.


Wer liefert sowas? Kenn ich gar nicht.


----------



## Maxl (5 November 2006)

Allen Bradley definitiv

Bei anderen Herstellern mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch. Bringt aber nur etwas bei großen Stückzahlen. Wenn man nur 5 oder 10 im Jahr kauft, werden die eher teurer sein als einstellbare.


----------



## da_vadda (1 Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen mit FU`s der Firma Danfoss erzählen:
Ins Projektierhandbuch schauen und angegebene Vorsicherung montieren.
In diesem Fall benutze ich NH - Sicherungen der Klasse gL oder Schraubsicherungen.
Halbleitersicherungen sind nicht gefordert!

mfg


----------



## Bitpopler (15 Dezember 2006)

moin,

Bei uns ist es so, das FUs im Schaltschrank mit MSS abgesichert werden, FUs vor Ort (hier immer größer 15kW) werden mit NH Sicherungen abgesichert.

mfg


----------

